
What is the 'sovereign citizen' movement? - quickthrower2
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-53654318
======
082349872349872
From [https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/intelligence-
report/...](https://www.splcenter.org/fighting-hate/intelligence-
report/2010/sovereigns-dictionary-peculiar)

> "Truth language: A complex and bizarre set of language rules designed to
> mimic the secret language of the law. All sentences must start with the
> preposition "for," have a minimum of 13 words, and use more nouns than
> verbs. Punctuation rules are just as complex."

Minimum 13 word sentences seem to me to be the sort of aperiodic crystal
framing under which one could easily hide a saner payload at a reasonable bit
rate. But it's probably more amusing to imagine a "sovereign stegocipher" than
to go looking for one that somehow uses PACER as a covert channel.

